# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Safe to leave crickets in terrarium overnight?

## R3N3G4D3

I've heard different opinions on the matter of leaving crickets in a Pacman Frog's set up overnight. Some people do it, but I've read and have heard it isn't safe because crickets are known to bite your pet. Although, Pacmans are nocturnal, so I'm wondering if I should give it a shot.. My little guy has only eaten 1 cricket the pass two nights, but he usually chomps down 3 a night - normally, I put the crickets in his set up one at a time and watch him/her eat them, but the pass two nights he's only eaten 1 and then dug a hide. Can't figure out why either.

----------


## nickc

Ive always done it with no problems

----------


## Sublime

I'd say as long as the crickets are well fed prior to leaving in his set up they shouldn't be aggressive towards your pacman.  If too many were left in there, or they were some other type of cricket besides the brown cricket 'acheta domesticus' then I would be worried.  He should eat them on his own during the night, if they're not eaten within that night... I would take them out.

----------


## gundam009283

dont leave too much in there. if he usually takes 3 a day, prob just leave 1 or 2 runing counting the ones he already ate.
biting problem should be ok if you load them up before feeding, i usually put a few pieces of fresh vegetable in there just in case. but make sure the vege are small enough to pass through your frog. because it's highly likely that your frog miss the cricket and take down the vege.(Diggy is getting smart and wait for the cricket right next to those vege)
only thing you really wanna keep in mind is make sure dont leave adult female in there over night. the running around pine heads are painful and take long time for them to grow to catchable size. 
my way of define adult female is when the middle tub on it's butt about/over the half of it's body length. (that's what they use to lay eggs, and pacman enclose are perfect for them to do that)

----------


## artgirl77

i visited a pet store latley and saw what leaving too many crickets can do...horrified to see a bearded dragon missing an eye... they did just drop the crickets in and didnt care about what happened...crickets will go after your frog if they are not fed before you add them..the vegg in the tank is a good idea there...the other thing is the crickets will look for moisture if they dont find it they will go after your frog as well...i always go one the safe side and hang out and watch my frog eat if i can..i have left a few and so far everything has been fine...the easier days is when they get a calcium dusting...ghost crickets...

----------


## Sprout

I wouldn't reccomend putting them in overnight. My frog gets very irritated if they jump on him while he sleeps or stand close to his eyes, I agree with watching your fro while it eats..

----------


## Whistly

I've left crickets in with my tree frogs overnight with my tree frogs, when I got up in the morning they were gone so I thought they had been eaten. They didn't get eaten and just stayed in a piece of wood for about 3 days.

----------

